# Puppy....erm...lipstick..



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

well im stummed on this one i havent got a clue never happened to todd and toddy didnt hump at 8 weeks either, tell panda his big brother says stop being a dirty little bugger


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It happens, it's fine. He just got too excited and just needed to relax.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He was very excited at the time playing with my mum and his toys, I will mention it to the vet on Friday when he goes for his jab as I was terrified he was hurt and it was stuck!

Thanks for the replies, I am glad to hear it is normal, I guess my mum over excited him by playing more roughly than we do with him. I think we will tone down the excitement if he gets too wound up, we put him in his crate to calm down but he was really whining and we thought he might be in pain from it being stuck so we let him out after he had been quiet for about 15 seconds.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I've never seen a pup that young humping a toy or anything but I would think the lipstick showing is normal and just excitement over something new and he is getting familiar with his area without other siblings around, and maybe why the humping.......? 

Olie's would hang out certain ways he sat but go right back in when he moved or did some other moving around.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He did actually try to hump my mums arm a few times before this happend, I think my mum didnt help by not getting up and leaving when he did it. she was playing quite roughly with him and he was getting very...very excited.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Humping is a sign of dominance also :rolffleyes: With pup so young , I would suspect that first and foremost. 

Maybe he feels insecure so humps to reassure himself and to assure his position in the home :rolffleyes:


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

What do you recommend we do if he does it again?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

This is what I found on the net - I try to refrain form personal advices, lately I am misunderstood - so - this is what "an expert" said : ) . 

Best of luck !!!!

"I think all new puppy owners have experienced the following at some point. They are showing off their new dog to their friends, perhaps trying to get him to do tricks, etc. However, the puppy has other ideas and starts to try and bump and grind anyone and anything in sight. Why do puppies do this, and can anything be done about it?

There are actually two opposing views on this subject. The more conventional view is that puppy humping is a demonstration of dominance behaviour. All dogs are pack animals, and your puppy is simply trying to determine their place within your family pack. If you observe puppies in a litter, it is not uncommon to see the males attempt to mount their litter mates whenever possible. Female puppies can also exhibit this behaviour, although it is not as common.

To those dog experts that subscribe to the dominance theory, the general consensus is that if the puppy humping is not harming anyone, do nothing. Given enough time, it will resolve itself on its own when your puppy understands his social standing (in your family, this should be at the very bottom). However, if it is still causing problems, you and other family members will have to demonstrate your dominant position by using "Sit" and "Stay" commands whenever your puppy starts to mount someone. If you do this for 2 months, and it is still an issue, you may want to consult a professional animal behaviourist. He may recommend having your dog neutered (if it isn't already), or a comprehensive behaviour management program may be in order.


If your puppy is in an excited state and is performing objectionable acts, he needs to be calmed down by using "Sit" or "Stay" commands. If your dog doesn't respond to this, place him in his crate until his excited state passes. Your dog should learn quickly that puppy humping will result in an automatic crating, which should curtail this behaviour.

In the end, almost all dogs will exhibit signs of puppy humping at some point. Although embarrassing, it is not really a problem so long as your dog is not hurting anyone. If you feel this behaviour must be curtailed, using the basic commands, as well as the crate, should do the trick. Good Luck!"


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

Lincoln did this when he was excited at 8 weeks too, but it didn't last long. The vet said it was normal. Just tell him no and stop. I wouldn't worry about the dominance issue at this stage.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats good to hear! Phew, I think it will help when we can go out on walks and tire him out a bit. I felt so bad when I crated him when he was too excited and he cried really loudly.

I dont know if I need to spend more time getting him used to being in the crate when awake.

When he is sleepy and just resting in his crate, If i shut the crate door and leave the room he just goes to sleep. I think if he is excited and I shut him in to calm down he cant deal with his frustration yet.. hopefully repetition will help.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Panda said:


> We had a bit of a scare tonight when Panda was getting over excited and humping a toy (should an 8 week old puppy be doing this anyway?)
> Anyway his lipstick came out all the way with a bulb at the end and was out for about 10 minutes and didn't seem to go back down, he was licking it (I guess to try and get it back in)
> I was in a panic and just about to call the emergency vet when my mum picked him up and it popped back in.
> 
> ...


IDK if its normal to hump toys, perhaps you can redirect his attention. My pups started humping each other occasionally last week, but its only for a couple seconds and they are off doing something else. 

If his penis gets stuck outside of the sheath again, get a waterbased lubricant (KY Jelly works) and put some on the actual penis (the red part) and especially the bulb part and then let it be. you just don't want it drying out.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> IDK if its normal to hump toys, perhaps you can redirect his attention. My pups started humping each other occasionally last week, but its only for a couple seconds and they are off doing something else.
> 
> If his penis gets stuck outside of the sheath again, get a waterbased lubricant (KY Jelly works) and put some on the actual penis (the red part) and especially the bulb part and then let it be. you just don't want it drying out.


Wow the irony is just hysterical right now LMAO.......Im sorry this is good to know but it's very oddly weird to hear.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

It's all perfectly normal, don't worry. Yes, 8 week old puppies can and do hump things. It's not necessarily dominance, really. Like you said, he was just getting excited. Dogs don't just hump to "dominate" things. Desmond humps and he's SUPER submissive, he just does it cause he's excited. 

If his penis gets stuck out like that again, take care of it. Don't just say "eww" and refuse to touch it like many people do, he may need your help. The penis can get stuck and dry out like that, and that does hurt. A lubricant is best, as sometimes if the penis goes back into the sheath, it will be dry and the sheath will actually roll up, that's where you step in and un-roll it yourself, as he may not be able to with just his tongue. 
I've also heard of people who put ice/cold pack on their dog's privates when it's stuck out like that to get rid of the erection and help it all move along.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It's not dominance. He's just a baby. As others have said, just interrupt and redirect him to a game of fetch or something where he will not be stationary and latch on to things.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Um, why would you guys think that puppies don't show dominance? That's just not true. They are pack animals even as babies and there is ALWAYS an alpha member of a puppy pack. Part of the reason that it's suggested to keep puppies together until they are at least 8 weeks of age or even older is to learn pack etiquette. Why do you think that the temperament testing is done in the first place? It's done to show what type of temperament this individual puppy will lean towards. Writing off that young puppies don't show dominance by humping things because they are young is just untrue. They have dominance and submission displays all of the time in a litter of puppies. Ask some of the breeders here.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Of course they can show dominance tendencies LMAO - I even posted an excerpt written by a dog behaviorist :rolffleyes: so it would not look like just an "opinion" but ...

Puppy also was piddling when excited (stated in previous post) which indicates insecurity at the same time - I would start working with a puppy from the day one on those issues if it was my puppy ....:rolffleyes:

He was not humping for a couple of seconds and than moved on - he was doing it VERY often and for prolonged times.

It is always better to start early IMO.


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

Ivan is definitely dominant and also is humping at 8 weeks. I thought it was very odd. I think it has to be a combination of reasons why puppies hump at this age. It seems to me that Ivan isn't always aware of what he is doing, a reflex of something in that area. Then I'm sure reflex gives way to habit. I was worried that it would become a bad habit later on. So I would want to know the best way to handle it if anything needs to be done.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Humping at 8 weeks of age is usually an expression of play rather than dominance. Yes, small puppies can be dominant, but humping in and of itself is not always a form of dominance, particularly when primarily directed towards a toy. 

Panda was most likely just overstimulated and excited. He's also learning new things, and one of those things happens to be humping! It's possible humping feels good to him, although 8 weeks seems so little to us, he probably is starting to explore his sexuality. In future, as you already said, just redirect him away from his toy and perhaps put him in a space to calm down. And if he gets overstimulated again you know how to help him out.  This thread will make you laugh, someone actually did call the vet when the "lipstick" came out! Female puppy "humping" bed - Pet Forums Community


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Olie said:


> Wow the irony is just hysterical right now LMAO.......Im sorry this is good to know but it's very oddly weird to hear.


I don't like using the term lipstick....because of where *I* put lipstick....and I once got repremanded for referring to a dogs "scrotum" as his "downstairs" and "junk" LOL so now I just use the regular term for it 



I had to use the KY on my male borzoi once, it was icky, but it got the job done LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas did this about twice when I first got him, once to my mom and once to my other dog Precious. Though Precious can be dog aggressive, she's completely submissive to Vegas and lets him walk all over her. When he did this (I'm always around him) I'd give a quick pop on his leash, firmly stating 'No!' and put him in a sit stay. I'd keep him there until he was calm with the intention of the fun stops when he mounts. The behavior stopped VERY quickly and he hasn't done it since he was 11 weeks (19 weeks now.) Not sure if this is a method for everyone, but it worked for me.  *shrug*


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Vegas did this about twice when I first got him, once to my mom and once to my other dog Precious. Though Precious can be dog aggressive, she's completely submissive to Vegas and lets him walk all over her. When he did this (I'm always around him) I'd give a quick pop on his leash, firmly stating 'No!' and put him in a sit stay. I'd keep him there until he was calm with the intention of the fun stops when he mounts. The behavior stopped VERY quickly and he hasn't done it since he was 11 weeks (19 weeks now.) Not sure if this is a method for everyone, but it worked for me.  *shrug*


I would do it in the exactly same manner ! 

You are doing fantastic job training Vegas in all areas possible - I really admire what you do ! I will never forget him using bells to go out at what - 9-10 weeks LOL ???

You both are just made for each other : )))


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I would do it in the exactly same manner !
> 
> You are doing fantastic job training Vegas in all areas possible - I really admire what you do ! I will never forget him using bells to go out at what - 9-10 weeks LOL ???
> 
> You both are just made for each other : )))


Aw! Thank you SO much Wishpoo!  I've been meaning to make a video of all the things he does already! He really is the perfect dog!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aw! Thank you SO much Wishpoo!  I've been meaning to make a video of all the things he does already! He really is the perfect dog!


Well : ))) - YOU bring it out of him  !!! 

Can not wait to see videos :marchmellow: My whole family watched "bell" video may times " aaawing and oooohhhing " ; ))) !!!! I can only imagine what you thought him to do by now !!!!!! :beauty (2):


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

We have only had him home for 2 days so he is still getting used to wearing his collar but he is doing well so I am going to try trailing the leash behind him for a bit later. I think he will think it's a game and try to eat it though, I will try to distract him. He can be really persistent. He tries to jump on the sofa now so we ignore him till he stops but he wimpers and keeps trying for a while.

He loves chasing his toy balls but has to be in the mood. I'll try if he humps again as he will be in an excited mood so should chase. Bless him, he looks so innocent asleep by my side right now.


----------

